

Why the Bubble Question Doesn't Matter - chasb
http://tomtunguz.com/so-what-if-its-a-bubble/

======
chasb
This is a great post. My take:

1\. Find and defend long-term competitive advantages. Product superiority is
efficient and wins in the long term.

2\. If you run out of cash, you die. Don't die.

3\. Be really picky when you hire. Hiring only the best is like compound
interest for your culture and product.

4 For SaaS, your customers' success will define your success. In the long
term, customer retention results creates a business where revenue can grow at
a compound rate with high capital efficiency: spend less money to generate
more revenue.

5\. Every time you raise money, assume it will be your last. When someone
offers you money, take it.

